# My first deer shots



## jcdeboever (Oct 30, 2016)

Definately not @coastalconn material but I did the best I could for being a deer virgin. Went and drove around on golf course to day looking for stuff. Found these youngsters roaming around. Couldn't get real close to them, had to give them their space. I froze my onion sack off out there, dress better next time.  D7200 / Sigma 150-600. 

1. Young buck on a hill





2. Oh, I see you there...




3. Uuum, I'm too young for dinner.




4. What's that sound behind me?


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 30, 2016)

Focus on the first was a just missed it looks like, or movement got you. The others are much better with the 2nd being my favorite.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks, yeah, it moved and it was overcast and didn't have iso bumped up enough for faster shutter. Hey first try, live and learn. 

Can't figure out how to change the title.


----------



## Causapscal (Oct 30, 2016)

Very beautiful pictures. Not evident when the deer moved... The Sigma is pretty sharp


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice shots,I bet your loving the D7200 a cracking good Camera and of course the long reach.


----------



## baturn (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice set!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice shot


----------



## Peeb (Oct 30, 2016)

Colors are stellar.

All are fun, but shot #2 has win all over it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 30, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Focus on the first was a just missed it looks like, or movement got you. The others are much better with the 2nd being my favorite.
> 
> Side note: you mis-typed deer in the title, I was thinking I was going to see shots of an insect repellent.





Causapscal said:


> Very beautiful pictures. Not evident when the deer moved... The Sigma is pretty sharp





Advanced Photo said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, yeah, it moved and it was overcast and didn't have iso bumped up enough for faster shutter. Hey first try, live and learn.
> ...





DarkShadow said:


> Nice shots,I bet your loving the D7200 a cracking good Camera and of course the long reach.





baturn said:


> Nice set!





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shot





Peeb said:


> Colors are stellar.
> 
> All are fun, but shot #2 has win all over it.



Thanks you all. Trying to figure out what works best in terms of focus area, 9pt, 20pt, 51 pt. Still not sure, as this is all new to me (D7200). Hand held, had it on AF-C, f/6.3, 100s, ISO 800, 500mm+ reach, matrix metering, 9pt.   I should have juiced the ISO as it was overcast and I was under the tree canopy. It doesn't nail focus at f/6.3 like it does at f/8. Still working on it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 30, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice shots,I bet your loving the D7200 a cracking good Camera and of course the long reach.



I am but it is more sophisticated than the D3300 and well, I'm not that sophisticated...


----------



## kalgra (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice really like #2


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 30, 2016)

kalgra said:


> Nice really like #2



Thanks Kris!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 30, 2016)

If I had looked at the pics before reading the title and post, I would have figured you were an old deer ho

I definitely like #2 best. Unusual pose.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 30, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> If I had looked at the pics before reading the title and post, I would have figured you were an old deer ho
> 
> I definitely like #2 best. Unusual pose.


Thanks Dean


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 30, 2016)

No point in C&C on any of these, because you already know about the problems and how to fix them. 
It is a nice set, I really like number 2.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 30, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> No point in C&C on any of these, because you already know about the problems and how to fix them.
> It is a nice set, I really like number 2.


Thanks bud.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 30, 2016)

#2!!!  Color, focus, eye contact, bokeh...  Nice.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 31, 2016)

#2 FTW...  I always recommend auto ISO for these situations, especially in manual mode.  Then you can control the shutter speed and use the aperture you want and just let the camera use the ISO needed.  Much less thinking that way...


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 31, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> #2 FTW...  I always recommend auto ISO for these situations, especially in manual mode.  Then you can control the shutter speed and use the aperture you want and just let the camera use the ISO needed.  Much less thinking that way...


Auto ISo is like 25000. What to do?


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 31, 2016)

#2!!!!

A monopod will help.  Learn and practice techniques to help steady yourself at low shutter speeds.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 31, 2016)

Great set.



jcdeboever said:


> Definately not @coastalconn material



But then who wants to see a dear eviscerating a fish?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> #2!!!  Color, focus, eye contact, bokeh...  Nice.





coastalconn said:


> #2 FTW...  I always recommend auto ISO for these situations, especially in manual mode.  Then you can control the shutter speed and use the aperture you want and just let the camera use the ISO needed.  Much less thinking that way...





zombiesniper said:


> Great set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 6, 2016)

Other than what everybody else said about focus, etc, there is yet another issue called color cast and all of your images are snake bit with an overabundance of yellow color cast. I don't always use Time Tucker's color cast removal  trick but I do use it each time just to check my in-camera color balance. In your case, knowing there was quite the color cast, I did do the color cast removal and I think you'll agree there is a significant difference in the before and after.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 6, 2016)

bulldurham said:


> Other than what everybody else said about focus, etc, there is yet another issue called color cast and all of your images are snake bit with an overabundance of yellow color cast. I don't always use Time Tucker's color cast removal  trick but I do use it each time just to check my in-camera color balance. In your case, knowing there was quite the color cast, I did do the color cast removal and I think you'll agree there is a significant difference in the before and after.
> 
> View attachment 129937



Thank you for the direction. So I had the white balance off in camera? What is that color cast removal trick? I don't use PS or LR but if you explain the way you normally would, I can figure it out in Gimp.


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 6, 2016)

I have no concept of Gimp so not sure. If the image came out of the camera like that, then yes you have an internal color off-balance. I find that using neutral gives the best starting point and using Vivid is the worst.

In Photoshop, I make a copy of the base layer, go to Image, Adjustments, Match Color, and check the "Neutralize" box. Amazing what happens. What you see in my edit is a straight match color adjustment.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 6, 2016)

bulldurham said:


> I have no concept of Gimp so not sure. If the image came out of the camera like that, then yes you have an internal color off-balance. I find that using neutral gives the best starting point and using Vivid is the worst.
> 
> In Photoshop, I make a copy of the base layer, go to Image, Adjustments, Match Color, and check the "Neutralize" box. Amazing what happens. What you see in my edit is a straight match color adjustment.


Cool. I will check it out. I 


bulldurham said:


> I have no concept of Gimp so not sure. If the image came out of the camera like that, then yes you have an internal color off-balance. I find that using neutral gives the best starting point and using Vivid is the worst.
> 
> In Photoshop, I make a copy of the base layer, go to Image, Adjustments, Match Color, and check the "Neutralize" box. Amazing what happens. What you see in my edit is a straight match color adjustment.


----------

